# Dnipro, Ukraine



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

*Dnipropetrovsk* or *Dnepropetrovsk* is Ukraine's fourth largest city with one million inhabitants. It is located southeast of Ukraine's capital Kiev on the Dnieper River, in the south-central region of the country. Dnipropetrovsk is the administrative center of the Dnipropetrovsk Oblast (province).
Within the Dnipropetrovsk Metropolitan area the population is about 1,004,000 to 1,360,000 people.
A vital industrial center of Ukraine, Dnipropetrovsk was one of the key centers of the nuclear, arms, and space industries of the former Soviet Union. In particular, it is home to Yuzhmash, a major space and ballistic missile designer and manufacturer. Because of its military industry, the city was a closed city until the 1990s.
Dnipropetrovsk has a public transportation system, including the Dnipropetrovsk Metro, which consists of one metro line with a total of six stations.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dnipropetrovsk























































http://www.panoramio.com/user/5674296?
http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://images.dniprorada.gov.ua/
http://www.panoramio.com/user/5674296?
http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/5674296?


----------



## Bandera (Nov 22, 2007)

Very nice city!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice new thread....fantastic pics.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Dnipropetrovsk | Дніпропетровськ



Igor L. said:


> http://img812.imageshack.us/i/2008f.jpg/ Photo by *Пятница*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://www.panoramio.com/user/5674296?
http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

All photos by Hawk


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

All photos by Hawk


----------



## croomm (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice city, Glad for Dnepropetrovsk.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Dnipropetrovsk | Дніпропетровськ



> Dnipro-Arena:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ Morning fishing










http://gorod.dp.ua/eng/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=64903&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=64904


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Guardians of the Bridge=)









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/chajki_zima_dnepr_most_75279/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow!!! amazing city!!

and I didn't knew anything about this city before seen this thread.... :/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Harisson said:


> All photos by


I loved these buildings. They have a really unique style but with a conventional structure


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

el palmesano said:


> I loved these buildings. They have a really unique style but with a conventional structure


Nothing is perfect in this world=)


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

An evening in the fog









http://photographers.com.ua/picture...ovsk_dym_naberezhnaja_otrazhenie_svet_140823/


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=49412&gaz_author_id=10049


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

[email protected]@V said:


>











http://vk.com/album-23282997_144372771


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/picture...o_naberezhnaja_neboskreby_ogni_fonari_467474/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://vk.com/album-23282997_144372771


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/









by Sicheslavets


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/author.php?author_id=10049


----------



## Denicka (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=72959&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=72958&period=30


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/eng/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/eng/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/eng/ 









http://www.7invest.com.ua/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful photos from this town in Ukraine


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> Beautiful photos from this *town* in Ukraine


city


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/eng/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/author.php?author_id=13506


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ Beautiful pictures! :cheers2:


----------



## yanestiv (Dec 19, 2011)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=74269&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=77071&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=77081&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=77132&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=82271879&order=date_desc&user=7273137


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=77266&period=30


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=77310&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=77352&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=77433&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://vk.com/id9054758?z=albums9054758


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://vk.com/al_feed.php?z=photo-3196660_293232468/album-3196660_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=77606&period=30


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice photos....:cheers:


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=77607&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://vk.com/feed?z=photo949395_293526088/wall-3196660_28643


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=77708&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=77741&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=77759&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=83688348&order=date_desc&user=7327080


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=77859&gaz_author_id=42546


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://vk.com/photo-114579_295002131?rev=1


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=78133&period=30


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Any connection between your city and this sticker?!*

This sticker appeared in the train station at Eindhoven in the Netherlands. 
Seems to be of a soccer club in Ukraine or Belarus. 
Any connection between "fanaty dnepra" and Dnipropetrovsk?
BTW, why two names "dnepra" and "dnipro"?


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

domtoren said:


> This sticker appeared in the train station at Eindhoven in the Netherlands.
> Any connection between "fanaty dnepra" and Dnipropetrovsk?


Yes, it's the fans of FC Dnipro /Dnipropetrovsk/



domtoren said:


> BTW, why two names "dnepra" and "dnipro"?


Dnipro in Ukrainian; Dnepr(a) in Russian

Especially for you:


> *Dnipropetrovsk Region*
> The language structure of the Dnipropetrovsk, according to the data of the All-Ukrainian Population Сensus '2001, is characterized by the following data: the part of those whose mother tongue is Ukrainian totals 67% of the population of region,the percentage of those whose mother tongue is Russian totals 32% of the population.
> http://2001.ukrcensus.gov.ua/eng/regions/reg_dnipr/


BTW, PSV Eindhoven *1* - *2* FC Dnipro :cheers2:


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

domtoren said:


> This sticker appeared in the train station at Eindhoven in the Netherlands.
> Seems to be of a soccer club in *Ukraine or Belarus*.


Belarusian Dnepr is in the second division of Belarus. What will they do in the Netherlands? :lol:

Ukrainian Dnipro today on the 2nd place of Ukrainian Premier League and won their group in the Europa League.


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Hello, thanks for explanations!!
*

What I still would like to know is why, if most of inhabitants of the region have Ukranian as mother tongue, most of the signs on shops etc. appear in Russian (like the Bosfor trade center)? 
Also, I see lots of signs in Latin and not in Cyrillic writing, do all people in Dnipropetrovsk understand the Latin alphabet? 
Here in Holland only relatively few people (immigrants from former East Bloc and some who are interested in languages or who do business with former USSR/Bulgaria/ex-Yugoslav republics) master the Cyrillic alphabet.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

domtoren said:


> What I still would like to know is why, if most of inhabitants of the region have Ukranian as mother tongue, most of the signs on shops etc. appear in Russian


Sorry, but you're wrong.
At the present time ~70% of the sign shops in Ukrainian /about 20% in Russian, approximately 10% in English/



domtoren said:


> Also, I see lots of signs in Latin and not in Cyrillic writing, do all people in Dnipropetrovsk understand the Latin alphabet?


In Ukraine ~90% of people understand the Latin alphabet.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://vk.com/id188345279?z=photo188345279_294545059/album188345279_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=78256&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=78253&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=78468&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=78556&gaz_author_id=13506


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://vk.com/podvorotni_dnepr?z=photo-44857155_292332600/wall-44857155_39


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://dp.vgorode.ua/news/156811


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=78777&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=78802&period=30


----------



## Harisson (Aug 8, 2010)

http://vk.com/feed?z=photo-3196660_297488095/album-3196660_00/rev


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/592549/


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://vk.com/patrioty


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://bird.35photo.ru/photo_387977/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=79138&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=79136&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=79229&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=79268&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=79297&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=79332&gaz_author_id=263477


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://vk.com/feed?z=photo-114579_298458326/wall2559372_8722


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://nanabad.livejournal.com/297931.html


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=79396&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://users.livejournal.com/_nm/707322.html#cutid1


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/belkin2701/view/661667/?page=4#preview









http://vk.com/al_feed.php?z=photo5798389_300415590/wall5798389_3434


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=79554&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://vk.com/feed?z=photo-3196660_299723012/album-3196660_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://vk.com/feed?z=photo-51075508_299384478/wall-3196660_38040


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=79595&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=79759&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=79892&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=79894&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=79895&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=80494&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=80502&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=80523&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=80535&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=80556&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=80555&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=80569&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=80594&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=80637&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=80706&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=80807&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=80854&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://cs408524.vk.me/v408524697/c9b/yNY_TsTETv4.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=80929&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=80930&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=80893&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://cs417519.vk.me/v417519909/543d/cIcbvmfsfK4.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://plus.google.com/photos/107196448439909450821/albums/5787937242817483617/5788003228526984770


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://io.ua/22201199


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://io.ua/24947225u


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=81016&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/myfoto/foto.php?id=48602&competition_id=75


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/usergorod/2013/07/04/81910.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://io.ua/22145692









http://io.ua/22077929









http://io.ua/24518166









http://io.ua/24518163p









http://io.ua/24518177p









http://io.ua/24518217p









http://io.ua/24493335p


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=82048&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://500px.com/photo/24119667









http://cs417422.vk.me/v417422020/a4d9/0nau_M1qgjs.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=82164&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=82170&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=82171&period=30


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ ^^ This is the Railway Children (or Children's Railway) :cheers2:


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=82177&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://os1.i.ua/3/1/7625745_d172f01d.jpg









http://os1.i.ua/3/1/4797900_13ea63b0.jpg









http://os1.i.ua/3/1/9644460_66fdc4b6.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=82209&gaz_author_id=20148









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=82226&gaz_author_id=10049









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=81310&gaz_author_id=10049


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://alef-estate.com/files/images/slides/1374483734_Alef_ 555.jpg









http://alef-estate.com/files/images/slides/1374483735_Alef_ 666.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://cs116.vk.me/u15181138/57984864/x_cb38650e.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://cs306109.vk.me/v306109392/7a4a/fS_UbkzEvvA.jpg









http://cs306109.vk.me/v306109392/7a41/z1jvTK_edgE.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=82455&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=82457&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php









http://photographers.com.ua/pictures/show/vechernij_skver_531414/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://cs407819.vk.me/v407819377/a0bb/VCmQHa9vqHs.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=82756&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=82764&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=82762&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=80308&gaz_author_id=218215


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

http://vk.com/myukr


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=82780&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=82772&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=82821&period=30


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Southern Machine-Building Plant by Zavarykin Sergey, on Flickr


Library shopping mall by Zavarykin Sergey, on Flickr


Taxi by Zavarykin Sergey, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=82846&gaz_author_id=13506









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=82847&gaz_author_id=13506


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=82882&gaz_author_id=152467


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=82964&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=82966&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/95300653.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

morozov.andriy


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=83007&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=83016&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=83052&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=83051&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://io.ua/23336758p









http://io.ua/23336761p









http://io.ua/23336765p









http://io.ua/26010578p









http://io.ua/26010598p









http://io.ua/26010601p


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://io.ua/24947328p









http://io.ua/24947330









http://io.ua/26010511









http://io.ua/25763051


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/95745162.jpg









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/95745224.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=83138&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9630403224/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n121/bashlitch/djournal/dj11/house-2000-1.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=83243&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=83266&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=83272&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=83260&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=83293&period=30


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Dnipropetrovsk


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://dp.vgorode.ua/news/190791


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=83301&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=83314&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=83337&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://novobudovy.com/ru/novobudovy/novobudova-m-dnipropetrovsk-vul-zhukovskogo#.UjXLKtLxrfY


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://novostroy-dnepr.com/modules/gallery/uploads/domgal/2.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=83390&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=83421&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=83411&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=83420&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://kirovskiy.com.ua/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=83443&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=83450&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=83480&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=83483&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=83482&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://cs311821.vk.me/v311821210/2839/ZIeHgqqaeWQ.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://cs7003.vk.me/c7007/v7007618/9350/e3O7OPX6XZ0.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=83536&gaz_author_id=254951


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=83575&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=84604&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://s49.radikal.ru/i126/0807/f6/8753914882be.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=84669&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=73498&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=25927&gaz_author_id=10049


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=84686&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=84685&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=84689&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://cs307105.vk.me/v307105096/a681/EvUV0_qAFXk.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=84750&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://cs320930.vk.me/v320930096/4f02/WGwCi48ybic.jpg









http://cs320930.vk.me/v320930096/4f39/uZc5FCgXNcI.jpg









http://cs320930.vk.me/v320930096/4f30/5Y0-aO4eBnQ.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=84723&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=84767&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

MOST City-center.


dimlys1994 said:


>


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=84791&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=84795&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=84775&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=84803&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=84782&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=84858&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=84856&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=84839&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=84826&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=84825&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=84855&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=84863&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=84890&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=84892&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://cs322529.vk.me/v322529860/4e2a/AyfgnHZyJB8.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The night photo is just great


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=85405&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=85417&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=85461&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=85460&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=85483&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=85494&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=85489&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=85511&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=85530&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again great, very nice photos


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=85545&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Merry Christmas and of course very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=85641&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=85657&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=85667&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=85693&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=85696&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=85702&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=85705&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://photographers.com.ua/photo/kardiogramma-717763/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://vk.com/im?sel=2559372&z=photo2559372_320469074/mail7177


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=86076&period=30


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://cs409529.vk.me/v409529457/796f/luHulPjSh9s.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=86214&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=86224&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=86262&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=86357&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=86382&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=86397&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=86423&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/news/88630


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=86438&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=86477&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=86543&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=87535&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/photo2630968_308107330


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://alef-estate.com/ru/news/view/33


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=87553&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://www.gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=87559&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=87587&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, great new photos


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=87594&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://vk.com/photo41823765_320857726?all=1


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=87656&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=80494&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=87670&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=87661&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=87691&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=87702&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=87727&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=87740&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=87746&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=87754&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://blogr.dp.ua/blog/city/places/2118.html


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=87758&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=87795&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=87822&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=87851&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://vk.com/starkov1966?z=photo190945409_329018388/photos190945409


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=87865&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=87905&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=87904&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://vk.com/typical_dnepr?w=wall-34441703_1586099
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://vk.com/doc62271248_294309262?hash=a752e5615060b11f25&dl=bf299eee3f5f381f6f









http://vk.com/doc62271248_294309895?hash=1baf3b58b97be1f4c9&dl=cdcac0ee1288a0da27


http://vk.com/doc62271248_294308504?hash=cc1aa196d15a33ea1d&dl=d8890e790f101a53c9


http://vk.com/doc62271248_294306881?hash=202a4f21dd45321de0&dl=31c5c9b734c0422ca8


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://cs619927.vk.me/v619927085/33b5/itYYlu1Se6w.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=87939&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=87937&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=87943&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://vi.ill.in.ua/m/950x0/810292.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=87995&period=30


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

nostalgy said:


> http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


Awesome pano, nostalgy :cheers: :applause:


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> Awesome pano, nostalgy :cheers: :applause:


Thanks a lot ^^:cheers:


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=90292&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/dnepropetrovsk_1787?z=photo-114579_343029898/album-114579_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=90365&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=90370&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=90489&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=90505&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/dp.photo


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=90593&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=90635&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/dp.photo?z=photo-70941170_344853957/wall-70941170_202


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=90657&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=90715&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=90765&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=90922&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=90923&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=91040&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://vk.com/typical_dnepr?z=photo-34441703_346359695/album-34441703_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/author.php?author_id=48551


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=91329&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/dittohead?z=photo8093203_347398522/album8093203_118319310/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=91358&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=91397&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=91437&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/author.php?author_id=12743


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=91570&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=91628&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=91638&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=91631&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=91768&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=91838&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=91917&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://vk.com/nice_dnepr?z=photo-40368438_350278003/album-40368438_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=92031&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/nice_dnepr?z=photo-40368438_350819277/album-40368438_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=92025&period=30


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15974107557/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15973805429/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15972542518/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15972560860/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]N06/16134084466/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16134085696/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15974197017/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16158078891/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15972653140/sizes/l


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=91959&gaz_author_id=12743


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/nice_dnepr?z=photo-40368438_351335437/album-40368438_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=92071&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=92097&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=92111&period=30


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Lovely, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=92126&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=92138&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=92155&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=92201&period=30


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

https://vk.com/typical_dnepr?w=wall-34441703_2516866


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=92313&period=30


----------



## JoseKarlos (Jul 13, 2014)

Beautiful places!


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=92332&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/feed?z=photo-40368438_352629811/album-40368438_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=92413&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/feed?z=photo95632336_354176985/feed1_95632336_1422735658


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/feed?z=photo-40368438_352823712/album-40368438_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/nice_dnepr?z=photo-40368438_353261312/album-40368438_00/rev


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

dimlys1994 said:


>


...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/doc62271248_372408237?hash=cde214c0e4371198cc&dl=9616a8f233c7082337


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates as always :cheers:


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/author.php?author_id=288403


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=93257&gaz_author_id=288403


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/author.php?author_id=288403


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=93338&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=93416&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=93417&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=93418&gaz_author_id=281695


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=93548&period=30


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/myfoto/foto.php?id=7156&author_id=12004


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/dnepropetrovsk_1787?z=photo-114579_364676088/album-114579_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/nice_dnepr?z=photo-40368438_364716947/album-40368438_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://photographers.ua/photo/772939/#comment4873344


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/dnepropetrovsk_1787?z=photo-114579_364385852/album-114579_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=94630&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=94635&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/nice_dnepr?z=photo-40368438_364929724/album-40368438_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/feed?z=photo-40368438_365169148/album-40368438_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/nice_dnepr?z=photo-40368438_366335578/album-40368438_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=74197&period=30


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

http://ok.ru/dnepropetrovsk1787/album/52126771839064/772844574808


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/nice_dnepr?z=photo-40368438_366795458/album-40368438_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/dnepropetrovsk_1787?z=photo-114579_366477386/album-114579_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=94890&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/nice_dnepr?z=photo-40368438_366795985/album-40368438_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/dp.photo?z=photo62271248_366856750/wall-70941170_287


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=94947&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=94930&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=94959&period=30

>>>>


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/nice_dnepr?z=photo-40368438_366881253/album-40368438_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=95035&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=95054&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/dnepropetrovsk_1787?z=photo-114579_367892165/album-114579_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=95072&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/nice_dnepr?z=photo-40368438_368347019/album-40368438_00/rev


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

https://vk.com/cyanidium


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=95125&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=95137&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/typical_dnepr?z=photo-34441703_368712623/album-34441703_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=95154&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=95161&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=95236&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=95229&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=95231&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=95237&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/dnepropetrovsk_1787?z=photo-114579_369060927/album-114579_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://dnpr.com.ua/content/photogallery/dnepropetrovsk-s-vysoty-ptichego-poleta-ploshchad-slavy#


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=95260&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=95249&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=95248&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=95250&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=95269&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=95272&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/typical_dnepr?z=photo-34441703_369640800/album-34441703_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/nice_dnepr?z=photo-40368438_369680854/album-40368438_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://pp.vk.me/c621526/v621526075/2d8e/Q0hsYv8ykho.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/my_city_dnipro?z=photo-78720982_349370581/album-78720982_203965396/rev


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5956840/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=95345&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/typical_dnepr?z=photo-34441703_369996959/wall-34441703_3038029


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://artem-khmil.livejournal.com/2276.html


----------



## zekompany (Aug 2, 2009)

Gorgeous scenes.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=95360&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=95383&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=95393&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/nice_dnepr?z=photo-40368438_370077895/album-40368438_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=95384&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/id9815800?z=photo9815800_368109458/wall9815800_3704


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=95388&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=95408&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=95399&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/nice_dnepr?z=photo-40368438_370204057/album-40368438_00/rev









https://vk.com/id14833808?z=photo14833808_371691867/photos14833808


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://artem-khmil.livejournal.com/2711.html


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=95411&period=30


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

DSCN1141_hf by Illya Barkov, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=95468&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=95448&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://artem-khmil.livejournal.com/2822.html


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

https://vk.com/khmilartem?z=photo35030022_371447892/album35030022_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=95549&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=95529&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/khmilartem?z=photo35030022_364602560/album35030022_214601955


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=95539&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/id34692757?z=photo34692757_372621025/wall34692757_1198


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=95570&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=95574&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=95577&period=30


----------



## alex_lviv (Jun 17, 2015)

Выдатная якасьць здымкаў! Чакаем на новыя)


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=95619&period=30


----------



## Oleg84 (Feb 21, 2010)

*http://zorge-richard.livejournal.com/44976.html*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=95653&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=95693&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=95727&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=95731&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/stsev?z=photo62271248_372811611/album62271248_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/nice_dnepr?z=photo-40368438_372781673/album-40368438_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://artem-khmil.livejournal.com/7007.html


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=96857&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=96946&period=30


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/507...0%B2%D1%81%D0%BA&look_at=all&sort_type=weight









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/543...0%B2%D1%81%D0%BA&look_at=all&sort_type=weight









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/606...81%D0%BA&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=2


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/604...81%D0%BA&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=2









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/599...81%D0%BA&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=2









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/545...81%D0%BA&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=4


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/542...81%D0%BA&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=5









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/543...81%D0%BA&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=5









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/543...81%D0%BA&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=4


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/542...81%D0%BA&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=5









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/539...81%D0%BA&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=6









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/489...81%D0%BA&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=7


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/330...81%D0%BA&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=9









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/316...81%D0%BA&look_at=all&sort_type=weight&pager=9









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/603...%BE%D0%B2%D1%81%D0%BA&sort_type=ctime&pager=3


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/602...%BE%D0%B2%D1%81%D0%BA&sort_type=ctime&pager=4









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/601...%BE%D0%B2%D1%81%D0%BA&sort_type=ctime&pager=5









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/601...%BE%D0%B2%D1%81%D0%BA&sort_type=ctime&pager=5


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/author.php?author_id=10419


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/id34692757


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/cegelnik?z=photo-26800822_381436252/wall6058982_7028









https://vk.com/cegelnik?z=photo-26800822_381436247/wall6058982_7028









https://vk.com/cegelnik?z=photo-26800822_380165290/wall6058982_7021


















https://vk.com/cegelnik?z=photo-26800822_374829975/wall6058982_6985


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=97139&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/typical_dnepr?z=photo-34441703_382501363/album-34441703_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/khmilartem?z=photo35030022_383946789/album35030022_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=97237&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/khmilartem?z=photo35030022_383970156/photos35030022


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=99601&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/Festivalnyi/photos/pcb.680324952066991/680324062067080/?type=3&theater


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://skypixel.com.ua/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://skypixel.com.ua/centr-dnepropetrovsk/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/author.php?author_id=288403


----------



## BEE2 (May 7, 2013)

nostalgy said:


> https://vk.com/cegelnik?z=photo-26800822_381436252/wall6058982_7028
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Are those modern highrise buildings built in the last 15 years? They look nice.


----------



## BEE2 (May 7, 2013)

It seems to me that Dnipropetrovsk has more newly-built post Soviet buildings than other Ukrainian cities. Is that right?


----------



## BEE2 (May 7, 2013)

el palmesano said:


> wow!!! amazing city!!
> 
> and I didn't knew anything about this city before seen this thread.... :/



Me too. The city looks nicer than what I thought. It looks newer
than other Ukrainian cities.


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

BEE2 said:


> Are those modern highrise buildings built in the last 15 years? They look nice.


Yes :yes:



> It seems to me that Dnipropetrovsk has more newly-built post Soviet buildings than other Ukrainian cities. Is that right?


No.
Kyiv has built a lot more new buildings.


----------



## BEE2 (May 7, 2013)

Oplot-M said:


> Yes :yes:
> 
> No.
> Kyiv has built a lot more new buildings.


To me, Dnipropetrovsk looks much nicer than Kharkiv--so called the second largest city of Ukraine in terms of urban development.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/nikitkaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## tijuano en el df (Aug 23, 2008)

beautiful city! very nice pictures as well! and Im sure ukranian girls are very beautiful too!


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=99852&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/nice_dnepr?z=photo-40368438_403348097/album-40368438_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=100046&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/author.php?author_id=288403


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=100228&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=100278&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=100279&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=100254&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=100298&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=100299&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/author.php?author_id=288403


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

Residential house






















































http://www.homedsgn.com/2013/01/11/house-in-dnepropetrovsk-by-yakusha-design/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

http://novikov-architect.ru/dnepropetrovsk.htm


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=100337&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=100378&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=100400&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=100497&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=100498&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=100456&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://pp.vk.me/c417930/v417930045/2a3d/igQYKsr60AM.jpg


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=100543&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=100544&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=100508&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=100512&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=100511&period=30


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

https://photographers.ua/photo/983374/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=100627&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=100611&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=100586&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Ukraine also into this thread :cheers:


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://vk.com/id34692757?z=photo34692757_403416353/album34692757_00/rev


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=100679&period=30


----------



## Декор (Jan 14, 2010)

*Архитектурная встреча в Меноре. Выступал*

Сегодня уже жарко, так что немного ностальгии по снегу этой зимой:










И коллаж по вчерашней Архитектурной встрече в Меноре Выступал Иван Юнаков.


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

Декор;131953488 said:


> Сегодня уже жарко, так что немного ностальгии по снегу этой зимой:
> .


:bash:

English is the only language what we're using in the international forums.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=100677&period=30


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

https://vk.com/feed?z=photo-34441703_414522426/wall-34441703_4225886


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Merefo-Hersonsky Bridge*









https://photographers.ua/photo/tumanniy-ranok-982034/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=101944&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://vk.com/strikov.anton


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=102260&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=102259&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=102262&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=102297&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=102300&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

eugene_dp said:


>


...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=102363&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=102466&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=102468&period=30









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php









http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=102452&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=102447&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=102550&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=102548&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=102558&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=102599&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=102583&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=102647&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

http://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Dnipropetrovsk :cheers:


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

2017-307 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

2017-319 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

2017-323 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

2017-327 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

2017-332 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

2017-336 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

2017-338 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

2017-342 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

2017-344 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

2017-347 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

2017-348 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

2017-360 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

2017-362 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

2017-363 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

2017-364 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

2017-366 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

2017-367 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

2017-370 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

2017-372 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

2017-373 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

2017-374 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

2017-375 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

2017-377 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

>>>>


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

2017-378 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

2017-379 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

2017-399 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

2017-400 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

2017-405 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

2017-408 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

2017-414 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

2017-409 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

2017-407 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

2017-423 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

2017-425 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

2017-426 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

2017-428 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

2017-437 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

2017-438 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

2017-439 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

2017-440 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

2017-445 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

2017-448 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

2017-449 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

2017-453 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

2017-450 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

2017-454 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

2017-479 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

2017-481 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

2017-482 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

2017-484 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

2017-485 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

2017-491 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

2017-495 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

2017-497 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

2017-509 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/Ukraine.Dnepr.1776/posts/1942618229288344


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

2017-526 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

2017-533 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr

2017-537 by Art Nostalgy, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

https://photographers.ua/TatianaLubeckay/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

https://photographers.ua/YuriyMuhanov/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

https://photographers.ua/TatianaLubeckay/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=125503&year_best=2018&month_best=11


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Is Ukrainian not the main language in your city?*

Hello. I learned the basics of Ukrainian language in a book called Ukrainian - підручник української мови (published in Kyiv in 1978) and I expected to see everything in your city written according to the rules set out in that book. However, that seems not to be the case, many billboards and inscriptions in your images look written in Russian. I found out that in the Soviet period Ukrainian was marginalized (at least up to a certain extent) but has that not been undone after more than 25 years of independence? 
Also I did not find any iPhone app for DP local media in Ukrainian regarding your city, all three apps I found are in Russian. Hacked or created by putinists or.....? 
And also I see that many inscriptions on shops are written in English and in Latin script, are there many English-speaking people in Dnipro? I thought that in an industrial city without many immigrants most workers will only speak and understand Ukrainian or Russian and read and write Cyrillic!


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

And another question: according to these statistics https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living/in/Dnipropetrovsk?displayCurrency=EUR inhabitants of Dnipro earn less than their basic cost of living. So how is it possible that your city has such a lot of luxury stores and cafes if incomes are just (or not even) enough to meet basic needs (and in the figures in the statistics the cost of living is without rent, so how do the inhabitants of your city pay for housing?)? Or is there an enormous parallel or even occulted economy and are these statistics only based on official (taxed) incomes and sale prices in official stores?


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

domtoren said:


> And another question: according to these statistics https://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living/in/Dnipropetrovsk?displayCurrency=EUR inhabitants of Dnipro earn less than their basic cost of living. So how is it possible that your city has such a lot of luxury stores and cafes if incomes are just (or not even) enough to meet basic needs (and in the figures in the statistics the cost of living is without rent, so how do the inhabitants of your city pay for housing?)? Or is there an enormous parallel or even occulted economy and are these statistics only based on official (taxed) incomes and sale prices in official stores?


 a lot of people work informally or have other sources of income. There are also quite a few people who go to work in other countries. Therefore, everything is not as bad as shown in the statistics. Dnipro is considered one of the richest cities in Ukraine.
In addition, the statistics on the link has a lot of incorrect data. 
For example, in reality rent per month:
Apartment (1 bedroom) in City Centre	150 €
Apartment (1 bedroom) Outside of Centre 70-100 €. 
And a lot of other products are listed at a very high price, especially clothing. In stores you can find products much cheaper.


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

domtoren said:


> Hello. I learned the basics of Ukrainian language in a book called Ukrainian - підручник української мови (published in Kyiv in 1978) and I expected to see everything in your city written according to the rules set out in that book. However, that seems not to be the case, many billboards and inscriptions in your images look written in Russian. I found out that in the Soviet period Ukrainian was marginalized (at least up to a certain extent) but has that not been undone after more than 25 years of independence?
> Also I did not find any iPhone app for DP local media in Ukrainian regarding your city, all three apps I found are in Russian. Hacked or created by putinists or.....?
> And also I see that many inscriptions on shops are written in English and in Latin script, are there many English-speaking people in Dnipro? I thought that in an industrial city without many immigrants most workers will only speak and understand Ukrainian or Russian and read and write Cyrillic!


Most of the city’s population speaks Russian, but absolutely everyone understands and can speak Ukrainian. Ukrainian language is officially used only in documentation, business, schools and universities.
Foreign tourists, students and just immigrants have recently become much more in recent years.


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=124826&period=30









https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=124827&period=30









https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=124838&period=30









https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=124820&period=30









https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=124758&period=30









https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=124756&period=30









https://flic.kr/p/28S85no









https://flic.kr/p/28S7HRd









https://flic.kr/p/2bxWjRS









https://flic.kr/p/2b2GZsg









https://flic.kr/p/2b2GRS6

парк Зеленый гай








https://flic.kr/p/NYhFYu









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2082275&page=12









































































https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/author.php?author_id=13506









https://dp.informator.ua/2018/11/19...eklyannoe-zdanie-biznes-tsentra-kub-v-dnepre/


















































































https://www.instagram.com/dp.informator.ua/









https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=125740&period=30









https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=125700&period=30









https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=125695&period=30









https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=125664&period=30









https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=125638&period=30









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10218288750395591&set=a.1792051686506&type=3&theater









https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=125886&period=30









https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=125885&period=30









https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=125884&period=30


















https://www.facebook.com/comfortcit...YFZqXE0J6-NyEja3ePS3X7W4uhklssmGC05&__tn__=-R


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

@*domtoren*

*1.*


> The language structure of the Dnipropetrovsk, according to the data of the All-Ukrainian Population Сensus '2001, is characterized by the following data: The part of those whose mother tongue is Ukrainian totals 67% of the population of region, the percentage of those whose mother tongue is Russian totals 32% of the population.
> http://2001.ukrcensus.gov.ua/eng/regions/reg_dnipr/


Practically all Ukrainians are bilingual, and also know the Latin alphabet. Many young Ukrainians are polyglots.

*2.* https://gorod.dp.ua/eng/ is the main city site. And this is a multilanguage site, like many other Ukrainian sites.

*3.* The share of the shadow economy of Ukraine is 45%, in other words, about half of Ukraine’s economy is not taken into account. Real wages are much higher than the figures given in official statistics.


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

https://photographers.ua/VasiliyVasyuk/album/82289/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

https://photographers.ua/photo/pro-gvozdi-1215546/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

https://io.ua/24518218u


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=126249&period=30


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

https://io.ua/24493166









https://io.ua/24493167


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

https://io.ua/24493155


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

https://photographers.ua/DmitriyRos/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BulDKyTA5A3/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://www.instagram.com/deniska_ua/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://www.roscosmos.ru/25983/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://dp.informator.ua/2019/09/28/podarite-teplo-i-lyubov-kakie-zhivotnye-ishhut-dom-v-dnepre-72/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://dp.informator.ua/2019/09/29/osennyaya-ne-pogoda-dnepr-ukrylsya-zontikami/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/buryakstas/albums/72157711421199276


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/profile.ph...QcTa5vCWPp2Hh8Ulvs9MwhBYFsle2KDdW2Vg8K-XkpmKQ


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/dneprdrone/permalink/456252288407474/


----------



## V.BOBR (Feb 21, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/Ukraine.Dn...0lfcHMTmIWYQG4MqroPZqWgNQ_vC0n-QYk&__tn__=H-R



















https://www.facebook.com/media.dnep...MuwnRsBDfiBzMILWLJWd-w2b8NtaCaYUd_&__tn__=H-R


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://dp.informator.ua/2019/12/22/v-dnepre-otkryli-glavnuyu-elku-kak-ona-vyglyadit-s-vysoty/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/permalink....CtdZEf-OKA1W-P6eisYafXyX9p98XGHx9YW&__tn__=-R


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://dp.informator.ua/2020/01/24/dnepr-v-ognyah-kak-vyglyadit-vechernij-gorod-s-vysoty/


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*Dnipro City*









Link


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://dp.informator.ua/2020/02/22/kak-dnepr-otkryval-glaza-sonnym-subbotnim-utrom/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://dp.informator.ua/2020/02/26/kak-v-dnepre-vyglyadit-nochnoj-amurskij-most-i-vid-s-nego/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://dp.informator.ua/2020/02/25/a-mne-letat-ohota-kak-vyglyadit-solnechnyj-dnepr-s-vysoty-2/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://dp.informator.ua/2020/02/28...dnepre-nahoditsya-zdanie-s-krasnymi-krestami/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2712013522180332&set=a.174322875949422&type=3&theater


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=129313&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://dp.informator.ua/2020/03/15/esli-by-u-dnepra-byl-instagram-top-krasivyh-fotografij-goroda-2/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fullpic.php?id=129330&period=30


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

https://gorod.dp.ua/photo/fotoday.php


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Dnipro


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Днепр днем и ночью: как выглядит город в разное время суток


Информатор Украина ☝ Днепр днем и ночью: как выглядит город в разное время суток ✅ Новости Украины.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

А мне летать охота: как выглядит июньский Днепр с высоты


Информатор Украина ☝ А мне летать охота: как выглядит июньский Днепр с высоты ✅ Новости Украины.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Фотографии Днепра и области


Более 100 000 фото города Днепр и Приднепровья




gorod.dp.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Сувениры, развлечения и много людей: набережная Днепра "ожила" после карантина


Информатор Украина ☝ Сувениры, развлечения и много людей: набережная Днепра "ожила" после карантина ✅ Новости Украины.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Если бы у Днепра был Instagram: ТОП красивых фотографий города


Информатор Украина ☝ Если бы у Днепра был Instagram: ТОП красивых фотографий города ✅ Новости Украины.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Если бы у Днепра был Instagram: ТОП красивых фотографий города


Информатор Украина ☝ Если бы у Днепра был Instagram: ТОП красивых фотографий города ✅ Новости Украины.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Если бы у Днепра был Instagram: ТОП красивых фотографий города


Как там говорят: один из самых простых способов любить город, в котором живешь, – время от времени смотреть на него глазами чужака. Кто бы что не говорил, но за период карантина город не особо, но все же изменился. Он явно отдохнул от того количества людей, которое вынужден был ежедневно...




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Фотографии Днепра и области


Более 100 000 фото города Днепр и Приднепровья




gorod.dp.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Пасмурный Днепр: как выглядит город в серых тонах июля


Информатор Украина ☝ Пасмурный Днепр: как выглядит город в серых тонах июля ✅ Новости Украины.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Лаунж-зона в центре Днепра: как выглядят разноцветные фонтаны на Короленко


Информатор Украина ☝ Лаунж-зона в центре Днепра: как выглядят разноцветные фонтаны на Короленко ✅ Новости Украины.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Если бы у Днепра был Instagram: ТОП красивых фотографий города


Информатор Украина ☝ Если бы у Днепра был Instagram: ТОП красивых фотографий города ✅ Новости Украины.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Огромные ночники в центре Днепра: как выглядят светящиеся арт-объекты на Короленко


Реконструкция улицы Короленко была одной из самых обсуждаемых тем среди горожан последние несколько месяцев. Вокруг этой темы разгоралось множество споров: кто-то считал, что ее не стоило делать пешеходной, а другие возмущались вырубке деревьев, которые здесь росли.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

__





Фото міста Дніпро


Фото міста Дніпро і області




gorod.dp.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

По дороге с облаками: в Днепре лучи закатного солнца разукрасили небо


Информатор Украина ☝ По дороге с облаками: в Днепре лучи закатного солнца разукрасили небо ✅ Новости Украины.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Свечки на Победе в Днепре: когда появились небоскребы-близнецы и почему не достроили третий


Многоэтажными зданиями сейчас никого не удивишь — за последние несколько лет их выросло так много, что они стали никому не интересны. Тем не менее так было не всегда. В это сложно поверить, но 40 лет назад на ж/м Победа-5 появились две многоэтажки, которые на протяжении нескольких десятилетий...




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Перед грозой тучи-дементоры высосали из Днепра все счастье


За несколько часов до грозы есть момент, когда небо выглядит особенно пугающим. Тяжелые тучи, будто дементоры, надвигаются на город и высасывают из него все счастье. Ты сидишь дома, за окном шумят деревья, машины, люди... А потом в какой-то момент все замолкает и наступает настороженная тишина.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

https://500px.com/p/romanpolisnichenkophoto


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Днепр отмечает День государственного флага


23 августа в Украине отмечается День государственного флага. Сегодня в нашей стране вряд ли остался кто-то, для кого сине-желтый стяг - это всего лишь данность, полотно, что должно украшать фасад. За него боролись и отвоевывали право жить именно под этими цветами. Это флаг нашей долгой и...




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Если бы у Днепра был Instagram: ТОП красивых фотографий города


Информатор Украина ☝ Если бы у Днепра был Instagram: ТОП красивых фотографий города ✅ Новости Украины.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Еще ярче: в Днепре на Короленко устанавливают новые фонари


Фонтаны с подсветкой и светящиеся арт-объекты украшают улицу Короленко, но и на этом архитекторы не останавливаются. Отныне по вечерам здесь будет еще светлее, ведь на улице устанавливают подвесные…




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Новый арт-объект: в Днепре на улице Короленко установили интерактивную медиадоску


Информатор Украина ☝ Новый арт-объект: в Днепре на улице Короленко установили интерактивную медиадоску ✅ Новости Украины.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Несколько минут тишины перед тяжелым рабочим днем: как Днепр просыпался утром


Информатор Украина ☝ Несколько минут тишины перед тяжелым рабочим днем: как Днепр просыпался утром ✅ Новости Украины.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Как в Днепре выглядит ж/м Тополь ночью


Информатор Украина ☝ Как в Днепре выглядит ж/м Тополь ночью ✅ Новости Украины.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates from Dnipro


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Никто не забыт: в Днепре на Аллее Героев почтили память погибших бойцов


Иловайский котел - одно из самых трагических событий новейшей истории Украины. В этих боях отдали свои жизни 366 наших воинов, еще 429 были ранены, а 300 бойцов взяли в плен.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Если бы у Днепра был Instagram: ТОП красивых фотографий города


Все мечтают переехать ближе к западу, ведь там, говорят, жизнь лучше. Но мало кто пытается рассмотреть и полюбить то место, которое, в свою очередь, полюбило тебя таким, какой ты есть. Пусть не идеален, пусть со своими заморочками, но этот город — родной.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEkPQJuAZuL/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Осень, мы тебя ждали: где в Днепре найти сентябрьское настроение


Информатор Украина ☝ Осень, мы тебя ждали: где в Днепре найти сентябрьское настроение ✅ Новости Украины.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Как в Днепре прошел последний день лета


Информатор Украина ☝ Как в Днепре прошел последний день лета ✅ Новости Украины.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Как в Днепре выглядит улица Космическая ночью


Информатор Украина ☝ Как в Днепре выглядит улица Космическая ночью ✅ Новости Украины.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

На Днепре баржи выстроились в очередь


Информатор Украина ☝ На Днепре баржи выстроились в очередь ✅ Новости Украины.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Как в Днепре выглядит улица Баррикадная ночью


Днепр – город с богатой историей. Хотя Днепр преображается бешеными темпами, в центре города все еще остались улочки, которые хранят в семе много вековых тайн. Одна из таких улиц – Баррикадная.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Пасмурный Днепр: как выглядит город сентябрьским утром


Календарь перевернули, сразу сменилась и погода. Вместо теплых солнечных дней – пасмурные будни. Но даже в этих серых безлюдных улицах есть своя магия таинственности. Тем более, что изредка из-за туч таки проглядывает солнце.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Если бы у Днепра был Instagram: ТОП красивых фотографий города


Информатор Украина ☝ Если бы у Днепра был Instagram: ТОП красивых фотографий города ✅ Новости Украины.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Фотографии Днепра и области


Более 100 000 фото города Днепр и Приднепровья




gorod.dp.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

В Днепре на Фестивальном причале прошло лазерное шоу и прогремели фейерверки


Информатор Украина ☝ В Днепре на Фестивальном причале прошло лазерное шоу и прогремели фейерверки ✅ Новости Украины.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Інформатор👁🧡 (@dp.informator.ua) • Instagram photos and videos


93K Followers, 6 Following, 3,114 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Інформатор👁🧡 (@dp.informator.ua)




www.instagram.com


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Sergey Wolf (@ph_swolf) • Instagram photos and videos


4,062 Followers, 1,615 Following, 220 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Sergey Wolf (@ph_swolf)




www.instagram.com


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Фото міста Дніпро


Фото міста Дніпро і області




gorod.dp.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Если бы у Днепра был Instagram: ТОП красивых фотографий города


Информатор Украина ☝ Если бы у Днепра был Instagram: ТОП красивых фотографий города ✅ Новости Украины.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Доброе утро, Днепр: как обновленная Набережная Победы встретила рассвет


На День города в Днепре презентовали обновленную пешеходную часть Набережной Победы. Теперь на ней появилась велодорожка, а также освещение, лавочки и урны.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

Taken from photographers.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFaJrh9DQza/


----------



## Black Cloud (Aug 15, 2020)

Taken from transphoto.org


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

__ https://www.facebook.com/UkrainianUrbanAwards/posts/753365448567468


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Буйство ярких красок и воды: как в Днепре выглядит фонтан Муза осенним вечером


Днепр по праву можно назвать городом фонтанов. Всего у нас работает больше десятка этих сооружений. Сфера и Лебедь на Набережной, Порог Ревучий на Монастырском и Арка Влюбленных на Солнечном - разнообразие по-настоящему велико.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Если бы у Днепра был Instagram: ТОП красивых фотографий города


Согласитесь, что в нашей нынешней жизни и так хватает тяжелых вещей. Зачем же копить негатив и добавлять самому себе трудностей? Ведь всегда можно просто расслабиться и полюбоваться тем, на что раньше не обращал внимание. Ну а в таком удивительном и прекрасном городе, как наш, это вообще не...




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Дождливый Днепр: как выглядит город в последний день сентября


В заключительный день сентября осень решила продемонстрировать себе во всей красе. Днепр накрыли долгожданные дожди. Улицы опустели, горожане стараются прятаться под навесами и остановками, либо и вовсе устраиваются в теплых и уютных заведениях. А на дорогах – традиционные пробки.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Если бы у Днепра был Instagram: ТОП красивых фотографий города


Информатор Украина ☝ Если бы у Днепра был Instagram: ТОП красивых фотографий города ✅ Новости Украины.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

В Днепре прошла парусная регата: как это было


Информатор Украина ☝ В Днепре прошла парусная регата: как это было ✅ Новости Украины.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Фотографии Днепра и области


Более 100 000 фото города Днепр и Приднепровья




gorod.dp.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Над Днепром зажегся персиковый закат: ТОП фото из соцсетей


22 октября, небо над Днепром осветил закат удивительной красоты. Информатор не мог не поделиться с вами таким зрелищем.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Хранители городского времени: где в Днепре находятся здания с часами


Уже этой ночью, в 4 часа по киевскому времени, Украина перейдет на зимнее время. Стрелки часов следует перевести на один час назад.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Ночь после выборов: центр Днепра отдыхает от людей, проблем и шума


Информатор Украина ☝ Ночь после выборов: центр Днепра отдыхает от людей, проблем и шума ✅ Новости Украины.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Как выглядит Днепр в осеннем убранстве


Информатор Украина ☝ Как выглядит Днепр в осеннем убранстве ✅ Новости Украины.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Как в Днепре выглядит остров Зеленый с высоты
 

Информатор Украина ☝ Как в Днепре выглядит остров Зеленый с высоты ✅ Новости Украины.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Найди отличия: как менялось настроение Днепра за одно утро


Информатор Украина ☝ Найди отличия: как менялось настроение Днепра за одно утро ✅ Новости Украины.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Мистический Днепр: как выглядит ночной город накануне Хэллоуина


Информатор Украина ☝ Мистический Днепр: как выглядит ночной город накануне Хэллоуина ✅ Новости Украины.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Об'єктивний Дніпро. Об'єктивна Україна. Об'єктивна Планета. | ул. Яворницкого


ул. Яворницкого. Вечер 28 октября 2020 г




www.facebook.com


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Фото міста Дніпро


Фото міста Дніпро і області




gorod.dp.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

В Днепре умер известный архитектор: какие здания города он спроектировал


Информатор Украина ☝ В Днепре умер известный архитектор: какие здания города он спроектировал ✅ Новости Украины.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Как в Днепре ночью выглядят улица Яворницкого и площадь Шевченко


Площадь Шевченко в Днепре открыли после реконструкции в сентябре, под День города. Первую часть обновленной улицы Яворницкого – на месяц позже. Она, к тому же, стала пешеходной.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=3222031037926240&id=100003581273263


*[0]=AZX_Yw0Q9LWrrO7GqO1SlRO1odm1EudWlAMGS24cGo2UQ6K16w60YU8S9GvtcK7SdtNhApk01jrMaHQP6eXt4elgwzmYgisENASMA6lJvUVWJbsFdf9dxvs7qCItBHDIsxg&__tn*=%2CO%2CP-R


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Из-за аварии под Новым мостом центр Днепра застрял в пробках


В пятницу, 11 декабря, под Новым мостом не поделили дорогу троллейбус и грузовик. Все обошлось без пострадавших, однако авария стала причиной огромных пробок в центре города.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Slavik Iotko (@svyatt811) • Instagram photos and videos


844 Followers, 753 Following, 1,104 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Slavik Iotko (@svyatt811)




www.instagram.com


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

///


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

В Днепре к Новому году украсили улицу Короленко


В течение недели на Короленко стояли строительные леса - мы уж было подумали: все, снова реконструкция. Однако все оказалось намного приятнее - просто коммунальщики украшали пешеходный бульвар к Новому году.




dp.informator.ua


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Facebook


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

.......


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

......


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

....


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

....


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

.......


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

.......


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

....


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

......


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

......


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

......


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

..


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

....


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

....


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

......


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Wladlen - Фотограф Дніпро


Фотограф Wladlen Дніпро. Працює у жанрах: Тварини/Жива Природа Архітектура Документальна фотографія Зупинений рух Макро Туризм Подорожі/Ландшафти Пейзаж. Телефон:




photographers.ua


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Space Lover said:


> Ілля - Фотограф Дніпро
> 
> 
> Фотограф Ілля Дніпро. Працює у жанрах: Документальна фотографія Панорама Фотожурналістика Портрет Туризм Подорожі/Ландшафти Весілля Пейзаж. Телефон:
> ...











_© informator.ua_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Deep Bar
















































































































































© YOD Group


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

© informator.ua


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

Link


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

© informator.ua


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

© informator.ua


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Link_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_© transphoto.org_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Link_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Link_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_© Expolight_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_© Expolight_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_© Expolight_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_© Expolight_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_© Expolight_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_*Dnipro City*_








_© informator.ua_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_© informator.ua_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_© Expolight_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Link_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Pics by Viktoria Stupina_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Autumn in Dnipro City_
















































_Pics by Viktoria Stupina_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Pics by Viktoria Stupina_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Pics by Viktoria Stupina_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Link_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Link_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Link_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Link_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Link_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Link_


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Link_


----------

